# good knitting tip ,,, sl



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

http://primitivespirit.wordpress.com/2012/08/08/hint-for-knitting-a-repeated-pattern/


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

That is brilliant!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Very clever! Thanks for the idea and for the instructions


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Good idea, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have seen this before. That is a good idea.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Fabulous idea! I am going to try this one!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Going to find what I need to make this gadget. Surprised this isn't sold on the market.. :thumbup:


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks. She is certainly a talented woman and quite diverse. 

I find it helpful to be able to see the row just completed when knitting lace. Guess you could make it large enough to see two at a time and important to tape down. 

I enjoyed looking at her projects.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Some folks are SO, SO clever!!!!


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a great idea!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant and simple. Clever lady. :thumbup:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

You don't have to print your pattern on cardstock, kust use the cardstock for the other part. You can buy several pieces of cardstock at an office supply store that also makes copies.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Definitely a tip I want to try.

Up until now, I've been using another hint I discovered:

I recently purchased a package of index cards and a pkg of the "tab" ones as well. In the package with the tab cards were some "isinglass separators" in various colors. I don't need them for anything (but they were free!), so I cut them down to fit my needs. They are easily "magnetized" simply by rubbing them against a sheet of paper. I put my directions on an "easel" (actually it's a self-standing photo holder for a 5x7 picture--again, free), then I use the color "separators" lined up with the row I'm knitting or crocheting. It's simple enough to move it up or down as needed, and it's STILL possible to see through the isinglass for the rows below, if necessary. May sound complicated to make, but it's really not. 

But I think I like the one SL posted above better, and I'm really going to give this a try!! Thanks for posting it, SL!!!

...gloria


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

For me, a highlighter pen is easier. Just make a copy of the pattern and highlight the rows. You can use different colors of highlighters to make it easier to find your place.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> For me, a highlighter pen is easier. Just make a copy of the pattern and highlight the rows. You can use different colors of highlighters to make it easier to find your place.


I tried that once, but ended up having to rip back several rows. It became a bit confusing when I had to follow rows I had done before with the highlighter already marked on them.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I just bought a magnetic board (really it is just a piece of sheet metal painted white) and a thin magnet that I think is sold in the counted cross stitch department at Joanne's. I just move my magnet down as I complete a line. This idea would isolate the line you are on much better. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have tried this but as soon as I lifted it up I lost my place! Back to the huge paper clips and check marks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice idea.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a great tip, thank you


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

What a brilliant idea! :thumbup: Am definitely going to have to make one of these for myself!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

This is one of those wonderful things that makes me think "why didn't I think of that?" Thanks so much for sharing, I'll have to starting using this idea right away!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for this clever idea.


----------



## Nowwhat14 (Jan 10, 2015)

What a neat idea. Someone was thinking. Certainly much easier than what I have been doing.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Why didn't I think of that??? Such a good idea..thanks for sharing.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

I made one of these years ago only I used the front of one of those flimsy plastic folder. It works great and so cheap.


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks for the link. I cut the slot in a file folder, so now I can keep all the pages of my write-out of the pattern together, while scrolling the row-by-row.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

That is clever enough but I use a magnet board and that works well also. I slip the board into my page saver and then use a strip magnet.


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

How did I never think about this before?

Wonderful idea!

Thank you!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Laniebp said:


> I just bought a magnetic board (really it is just a piece of sheet metal painted white) and a thin magnet that I think is sold in the counted cross stitch department at Joanne's. I just move my magnet down as I complete a line. This idea would isolate the line you are on much better. I will have to give it a try.


This is my method...used endlessly when I cross stitched. BUMMER...at a class the other day I stuck a piece of green removable tape on my pattern but when I tried to move it, it pulled the print off the page. Stuck it back down and now it's part of this project.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I think it's easier just to use post-its. The adhesive does dry out after a few days, but there's so many in a pad, that's not really a problem.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Isn't that clever!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

So clever... thank you/K


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing great idea and simple.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Brilliant idea.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting this link. It is a clever idea. :thumbup:


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you so much. I'm going to include this with my knitting classes.


----------



## NoraP71 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

